# Worth to buy a NX2000?



## Lompang (Jul 13, 2016)

I can get my hands on a decent NX2000 for 1000 dollars. It has straight body, decent paint, decent interior, runs and drives. The only thing wrong with it is that it can't go in 5th gear which i hear is a common problem with early SE-Rs and NX2000 due to the SR20 transmission. Would the car be worth it for 1000 dollars with these problems? Here are some pictures. Car has 130k miles on it, but I plan to swap in a SR20VE, not sure about what to do with the transmission.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can use a site like kbb.com or nada.com to help determine value in your area. Only you can determine if it's worth it to you. It doesn't look too bad by the pics. They were good cars; they handled well and the SR20DE was a great engine, but they were just a bit on the small side for my tastes (I'm 280 lbs., so you can understand why). Price sounds reasonable and it doesn't look "molested," but looks like it needs a little body work. If it runs well and passes inspection and doesn't have any body structural issues, that right there is worth at least a thousand bucks as there are a lot of people looking for dependable small cars.


----------

